

Ask HN: Why do you do what you do? - matt1

When I was a kid I used to drive my parents nuts by playing the "Why?" game. For the unlightened, you start by asking a simple question ("Why does it snow?") and then when you get an answer, you ask why again ("Why does the rain freeze?") and so on until they can no longer give a satisfactory explanation.<p>Hacker News: Why do you do what you do?<p>Is it independence? Achievement? Fortune? Security? Excitement? Family? What is it? Why are those things important to you? Will you be happy when you've achieved them? Are there easier ways to do accomplish those things than what you're doing now?<p>I ask because I can't answer these questions without slightly contradicting myself. I'm hoping your wisdom will help lead me and others like me closer to those important answers.
======
iamelgringo
* Because I've tried a lot of other things and they don't hold my interest.

* Because... must... write... code....

* Because I want to solve the money problem

* Because life is too short to be a wage slave

* Because I like hanging out with other smart people.

* Because I like building things

* Because I like the creativity and freedom that I get from writing my own code.

* Because I love the satisfaction of others getting use out of what I've made.

* Because I like building community (Hackers and Founders)

* Because the ass can't kick itself

------
qhoxie
Achievement - because I yearn to create and innovate always, it's just a
matter of finding the time.

Excitement - because I am ready to break out of the confines of college and
make a difference.

Independence (team) - because the agility and dynamic I have felt working
toward an agreed upon and challenging goal is addictive.

Fortune - because my ultimate hope is to be able to reinvest in people.

Family - sadly, these ambitions make me take leave of my family (moving), but
I will change that.

------
jyothi
I would rephrase what you called contradictions as range of orientation.

Early in trilogy we used to have this talent development programs identifying
our orientation. One would identify highest and lowest orientation.

Most fresh grads would be Challenge oriented with least orientation towards
Balance (work-life/family) and the dial does rotate couple of years down.

I think I am Achievement oriented, followed by Excitement followed by
Independence/Fortune.

------
gord
To satisfy some inherent need to leave a mark on the world and to make
something from nothing.

Mostly, to see what _can_ be done.

------
noodle
independence. i do the work i do now in hopes of being able to position myself
to have the ability to do anything that i want to do. my major goal is to be
able to travel the world, living for extended periods in different places.

------
known
One word: Conscience

~~~
matt1
What do you mean?

~~~
known
My conscience questions me what did I accomplish in my life.

